# mySQL Timestamp in RegularTimePeriod bzw Second



## doppeltgemoppel (9. Okt 2015)

Hallo Forum,
nach einigen Jahren möchte ich mal wieder ein kleines Java Projekt verwirklichen.
Natürlich habe ich schon wieder einiges vergessen, ich würde trotzdem gerne eine Frage stellen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen String im Format TIMESTAMP (kommt aus der mySQL DB) in einen Datentyp RegularTimePeriod zu wandeln? (Brauche ich für ein TimeSeriesChart)

Mein erster plumper Versuch war Second.parseSecond(String aus der DB).
Also Second ist ja eine SubClass von RegularTimePeriod und würde von der Anforderung passen.
Datum + Zeit bis Sekunden, haut aber natürlich nicht hin weil die Formatierung eine andere ist.

Ich habe jetzt die Hoffnung das es eine Funktion oder import gibt, der das für mich erledigt.
Oder muss ich das Händig machen. Also mir den String selber zurecht schnipseln?
Also das kostet ja vermutlich sehr viel Zeit, wenn das für jeden Chart ein paar tausend mal gemacht wird.

Wenn jemand einen ganz anderen Ansatz hat, was den SQL Datentyp angeht, kann er das auch gerne schreiben. Ich bin nur auf der einen Seite festgelegt wo das Chart mit erstellt wird und eben die Anforderung Datum + Zeit bis Sekunden.
TIMESTAMP habe ich benutzt, weil es mir nach überfliegen von SQL sinnvoll vorkam.

Bitte nicht hauen. Wenn ich mich irgendwo unklar/falsch ausgedrückt habe,
gerne Nachfragen. Ich versuche dann mein Problem genauer zu schildern.
Ich habe wirklich sehr lange nicht mehr programmiert.


----------



## Joose (9. Okt 2015)

Umwandeln von String (im Timestamp Format) zu java.util.Date : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2318719/how-to-convert-timestamp-string-to-java-util-date

Date Objekt zu RegularTimePeriod umwandeln: http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/api...eriod.html#createInstance:Class:Date:TimeZone

Wenn du in der DB natürlich den Timestamp wirklich als Timestamp und nicht als String speichern würdest müsstest du den String nicht in ein Date umwandeln


----------



## Tobse (9. Okt 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du in der DB natürlich den Timestamp wirklich als Timestamp und nicht als String speichern würdest müsstest du den String nicht in ein Date umwandeln


Wenn er den TIMESTAMP als Integer in der DB speichern würde, könnte die DB damit nurnoch umständlich rechnen.


----------



## doppeltgemoppel (9. Okt 2015)

Erstmal Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Ich habe eben festgestellt, dass ich gar keinen Fehler gemacht habe.

Ich hatte vorher mit einer Grafik ohne Zeitachse experimentiert und beim ändern auf eine Grafik mit einer Zeitachse habe ich vergessen die Zeitachse als DateAxis zu deklarieren. Dementsprechend wurden meine Zeiten als Nummern interpretiert was zu komischen Ergebnissen geführt hat.
Second.parseSecond(String aus der DB) funktioniert also doch.^^

Da ich allerdings nie auf den Fehler gekommen wäre wenn ich nicht vorher Jooses post durchgelesen hätte (Ausschlussprinzip), habt ihr mir dann doch irgendwie geholfen.

Hierauf und zu anderen Fragen um die Abfrage zu beschleunigen komme ich wahrscheinlich nochmal in einem neuen Thread zu sprechen. 


Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du in der DB natürlich den Timestamp wirklich als Timestamp und nicht als String speichern würdest müsstest du den String nicht in ein Date umwandeln


----------

